# Pass Pulled B.S.



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Today at the great bullshit resort known as Snowbird, I got my pass pulled. For how long some may ask they didn't tell me. How can I get it back? They didn't tell me. So you may be wondering, What did I do to deserve this punishment? Well you see as I was riding onto a merging trail I simply yelled "Look out!" To a skier down hill crossing my path not watching uphill. The Patroller said he "say everything" Claiming I shouted 'Get the fuck out of the way' To a twelve year old kid. So I'm wondering what your thoughts are on this great cluster fuck known as Snowbird Ski Patrol


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Either way, he was downhill of you, why should he have to "watch out"???


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

it sucks but here's the skiing and boarding responsibility code:

1. Always stay in control, and be able to stop or avoid other people or objects.
*2. People ahead of you have the right of way. It is your responsibility to avoid them.*
3. You must not stop where you obstruct a trail, or are not visible from above.
4. Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, look uphill and yield to others.
5. Always use devices to help prevent runaway equipment.
6. Observe all posted signs and warnings. Keep off closed trails and out of closed areas.
7. Prior to using any lift, you must have the knowledge and ability to load, ride and unload safely.

my suggestion is to call the resort speak to management and apologize.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

That way he doesn't stop right in front of me and get plowed over. Hes more down flat then down hill


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Good plan. The reason I got it pulled is for yelling, They thought I swore which living in Utah the Mormons hate swearing, I avoided him just fine. I wanted him to be aware of me that is all.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Down hill from you at all, it's your job to get out of his way. Lots of people ride with music nowdays, don't trust that yelling at people will get them to move, you need to be the one to avoid them.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

If you are are uphill to him you are responsible to avoid him no matter what. Its hard for me to believe they took away your pass for that without a warning. Can you be more descriptive?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

How does yelling justify getting my pass pulled? I didn't run into him or even come close.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

He was crossing a flat in my path. I was coming down a hill on my way to another part of the resort. I simply yelled "look out" to let him know I was coming down the hill as he was clearly not paying any attention.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

They probably thought you were out of control because you were yelling for someone to watch out. If they are claiming you dropped f bombs then I would argue it NICELY with someone in the resort office.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Have you ever received a warning? Did you argue what really happened? Something doesnt seem right here.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

In all my seasons at snowbird I have never received a warning. When he asked for my pass all I said was before I give it to you can I ask why? I figured if I argued with him he would take it away for longer. All my buddies said it sounded weird too.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

You just handed it over to him like a little bitch without saying anything? I dont get it; its suspended or gone for good?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Obviously you've never been to Snowbird, The ski patrol there will pull your pass for good for airing off a cat track. It shouldn't be gone for good but what else am I supposed to do? If they want your pass they'll take it and the less of a fight you put up the quicker you get it back. They have to talk to their supervisor to see how long its gone.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Obviously you've never been to Snowbird, The ski patrol there will pull your pass for good for airing off a cat track. It shouldn't be gone for good but what else am I supposed to do? If they want your pass they'll take it and the less of a fight you put up the quicker you get it back. They have to talk to their supervisor to see how long its gone.


Need a go pro or something to film it like the kid at Snowbasin did last year or the year before.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Well next time they try to pull my pass I'll defiantly switch the contour on because it was a bunch of shit. Skiers at snowbird hate boarders its just a fact.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Pulling a pass (I'm assuming a seasons pass) seems a bit extreme for something that didn't involve a collision or buzzing or overall dangerous behaviour. Even if you had cursed the hell out of the kid, I'd think tossing you for the day would be enough. Lipping off the ski patrol, though....

As a general statement, sometimes when people think they're being wronged they'll get a little, um, exuberant with their protests. Did you compare the ski patrollers to anatomical parts?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

patroller wanted to pull something...you pulled out the wrong thing :laugh:. Glad I don't have to ride there.

Our patrollers are fairly cool, yesterday they watched folks ollie over the slow/merge gate...they would have said something if the person didn't clear and took the gate out.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I didn't say anything to the patroller. I put up no fight what so ever


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I can see a patroller being pissed even at the "look out" comment. The way you described it, that kid had no obligation to "look out." If you had been riding in control, he would not have had to look out for you. You could have easily avoided him and no issue would have been found. I can see a patroller thinking "if that is how this kid operates on the hill, I'm gonna pull his pass."

That being said, I usually look uphill when traversing, even when doing wide carves, but just the simple "look out" comment to a skier downhill of you makes you seem like riff-raff that the ski patrol needs to clean up.

Call management, and they will prob ask you to come in and make sure you understand the rules of riding the trails.

As for the statements of the patroller regarding you swearing, when you go in, just be calm and explain you did not say those things and you would never be disrespectful to someone like that on the hill and you simply wanted to make sure the skier was looking uphill while traversing.

I, like many people, would love to get confrontational in a situation like this but they have the upper hand (your pass) and it is probably better to just bite the bullet, suck some d and say sorry until they give you your pass.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, yelling anything to anybody unless they're your buddy I feel like is useless. The moment they hear something they tend to freak out and block your path worse than they did before. I find the same problem on a bike, as long as you can read people's movement, they're better off not knowing your there until you blow past them. 

Pretty big bummer, ski patrol sound like dousches. Most of the ones out here are awesome and pretty much only exist only for patrolling dangerous terrain and evacuating injured people. I've never heard of anything like that before, at most they would give you an educational warning. 

I would definitely go plead nicely to some kind of higher-up.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Calm down, be polite and approach them tomorrow or something. Don't act like a punk kid, act like an adult. The funniest things I see in court are when kids come in with attitudes. The more contrite you are the better it'll go, sometimes you gotta eat shit as depressing as it sound.


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just go talk to them nicely and you can admit you yelled but certainly did not cuss, as your a Morman, at least for that day.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Put your rant on their Facebook and create a shit show. 

Seemed to work pretty well for some kids a couple years ago if I remember right. 

Haha. 

That was snowbasin right, with the out-of-control ski patrol douche cussing out kids. 2010-11 maybe.

For the record, I agree with everyone else.. suck it up and ask a higher up. Be articulate and polite and they'll just give a refresher on skiers code and you'll be back on the lift in no time.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If what you've said is accurate, then this is fucked up.

However, I can't help but wonder if something is being left out. 

I've had a couple of heated exchanges over the years with patrol and I've never even so much has had them threaten to pull my pass. The two heated exchanges were primarily due to me having to gently remind them that they weren't dealing with some punk kid, then the second time having to remind him a little more bluntly and matter of fact. A second member of patrol had to separate me and him on that one. That dude was about to catch an ass whipping. :laugh:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

WHOA WHOA WHOA, I am not a mormon. WHOA


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Bamfboardman said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA, I am not a mormon. WHOA


No, but who do Mormons trust most? Mormons. It's a way to improve your artificial credibility long enough to get your pass back.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

First off all, what if you just didn't give him your pass? Say you bought a lift ticket and it must have fell off.

Second, Snowbird is a shit show, all they care about is expanding and taking over the surrounding land and backcountry. Alta is 100x more chill and relaxed than snowbird. If you support snowbird with your pass money it's almost good this happened so you can move on to different resorts. Snowbird always is doing tons of dirt, they own the most private land, constantly trying to build giant roller coasters, buy more heli's for a place that is super small and has some of the easiest backcountry access in the west. It's an overpriced, overcrowded fuck fest full of pretentious snobs. 

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

The thing about all of this is, Yes it does such because snowbird is a bunch of greedy ass holes. But where else is there to go? Park city and The Canyons are even more over crowded, Solitude doesn't have anywhere near as good of terrain and Brighton just isn't the same.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah... snowboarding at Alta... that is the way to go.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh yeah its totally possible


----------



## s1mple (Sep 8, 2011)

GOskiLF_bum said:


> it sucks but here's the skiing and boarding responsibility code:
> 
> 1. Always stay in control, and be able to stop or avoid other people or objects.
> 2. People ahead of you have the right of way. It is your responsibility to avoid them.
> ...


This might have some play?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

So heres an update on what happened today. So I called the head of dumb fucks at ski patrol. His patrollers claim that when they interrogated me that I just flipped out and cussed them out which obviously I know I didn't do. They also claim that as I walked out of the interrogation I stated very clearly all about fucking their mothers which I defiantly didn't do. They still haven't told me when I can get my pass back.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> So heres an update on what happened today. So I called the head of dumb fucks at ski patrol. His patrollers claim that when they interrogated me that I just flipped out and cussed them out which obviously I know I didn't do. They also claim that as I walked out of the interrogation I stated very clearly all about fucking their mothers which I defiantly didn't do. They still haven't told me when I can get my pass back.


I mean... seriously dude? Would they really make that shit up? That seems a little iffy. I can see them making up, "he was unruly," but "I'm gonna fuck your mothers" seems fairly specific.


----------



## GOskiLF_bum (Feb 5, 2013)

ok i feel like we're missing something here. i doubt they would just make something up such as what you're suggesting they're stating. but i could be wrong. go in (in person) and talk w/ the head of ski patrol and/or management. TALK to them...more specifically...LISTEN to them. don't go in there w/ a shit ass cocky attitude cause that will get you nowhere stat. apologize, talk it out, do what's needed to get your pass back. good luck.


----------



## skunkworks_ (Jan 2, 2013)

This smells like a really bad smear job.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I may have said this is bullshit but I defiantly didn't say I was going to fuck their mothers. Think what you want but from where I see it this is fucked. I tried apologizing and talking to their manager yesterday. The very first thing the patroller did was ask for my pass. There was literally nothing I could do.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Is it possible you have Tourette's and don't know about it? I could see you think you are being cordial but the Tourette's would make you say mean things about their mothers.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> I may have said this is bullshit but I defiantly didn't say I was going to fuck their mothers. Think what you want but from where I see it this is fucked. I tried apologizing and talking to their manager yesterday. The very first thing the patroller did was ask for my pass. There was literally nothing I could do.


Not given him your pass?

What's he going to do, physically take it? The previous poster was right. You should've just told him you bought a day pass and it must have fallen off. He would've kicked you off the mountain that day, but you would've still had your pass.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Not given him your pass?
> 
> What's he going to do, physically take it? The previous poster was right. You should've just told him you bought a day pass and it must have fallen off. He would've kicked you off the mountain that day, but you would've still had your pass.


That's what I did when the keystone patrol jumped all over my ass for jumping one of their retarded gates and speeding. I guess I supposedly cut off someone as well :dunno:

Worked just fine. I just looked my at pants zipper and said it must of fell off and had to call it an early day.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

First you said...



Bamfboardman said:


> His patrollers claim that when they interrogated me that I just flipped out and cussed them out which obviously I know I didn't do.


Then you said



Bamfboardman said:


> I may have said this is bullshit but


Your credibility seems a little iffy:dunno:

All you can do now is kiss ass and apologize...cordially of course. Good luck!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Can we say TROLL...14 of 17 OP's current post count is his whining. I'd imagine that most of us have gotten tagged by a patroller for whatever reason but why perserverate about it.:dunno:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

fuck off troll, most patrol are reasonable, i doubt you said nothing before he pulled your shit.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Big Foot said:


> Is it possible you have Tourette's and don't know about it? I could see you think you are being cordial but the Tourette's would make you say mean things about their mothers.


You don't need to have Tourette's. I've _seen_ situations where people swear up and down that they were reasonable and calm, while I remember their head exploding.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You made the mistake of giving them your pass. You always tell them you don't have a pass. If they ask how you got on the lift you say you didn't, you hiked.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes obviously I am trolling for asking for advice on how to get my pass back. You ignorant fucks can just leave honestly. I'm not saying all patrollers are bad, I'm Saying this one obviously had a stick up his ass or something.


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

I think people have told you how already, and instead you made a phone call.. 

Dress nice, be articulate and polite and apologize for your reckless behavior and agree to review the skiers code to get you back on the lift. 

It really is that simple... swallow your pride, you seem like a hot headed douche on a forum, I can imagine why authority figures tend to be assholes towards you.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Bamfboardman said:


> Yes obviously I am trolling for asking for advice on how to get my pass back. *You ignorant fucks *can just leave honestly. I'm not saying all patrollers are bad, I'm Saying this one obviously had a *stick up his ass* or something.


look at the mouth of this guy


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Can we say TROLL...14 of 17 OP's current post count is his whining. I'd imagine that most of us have gotten tagged by a patroller for whatever reason but why perserverate about it.:dunno:





Sick-Pow said:


> fuck off troll, most patrol are reasonable, i doubt you said nothing before he pulled your shit.





MistahTaki said:


> look at the mouth of this guy


I can't stop laughing


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

If you got your pass pulled for a shit reason how would you feel?


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

As much explicit language as you have used here I get the feeling that you are the type that curses so much that you aren't even aware of it in your common speech. Sort of like the way you hear saying "like" 2 or 3 times in every sentence they say but they aren't really aware of it.
I might be wrong. I might be way off. But I doubt it.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Were you drinking that day? :huh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Anyway, the POINT here is that several people have suggested what sounds like the best strategy for getting your pass back --- kissing ass, essentially. Whichever way things _actually_ went down, the people who control your destiny _believe_ that you're in the wrong, and are acting accordingly. You have to decide what your goal is. Do you want to stand on a point of principle? Or do you want your pass back? I think the two goals are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I think everyone here can understand why I might be pissed off the point of cursing my lips off because I got my pass pulled for "cursing" Can you all say irony? I honestly would have sex with the ugliest ski patroller at snowbird to get my pass back. I want to do anything I intend to walk in and apologize tell them how great of resort they have cry a little then ask if I can have it back please......


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

as stated by numerous ppl, alpine code/common sense.

on my heel i have found myself naturally checking the blind spot. and sometimes reaching out/pointing to the run i'm going to if i'm approaching a fork on my heel side, just so ppls behind get it.

as for allegedly spewing inappropriate dialect. its your word against theres. just be really calm about the situation and don't wear an xxxl t-shirt when you discuss your pass at the office. diplomatic like. what would cam do? approach.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Extremo said:


> You made the mistake of giving them your pass. You always tell them you don't have a pass. If they ask how you got on the lift you say you didn't, you hiked.


what usually follows that? what authority do they have besides escorting you off the mountain? I have to try that next time I'm about to get my pass pulled.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If someone is merging onto your trail, they have to yield you even if you are uphill because... HOW THE EFF CAN YOU SEE THEM???

Never hand your pass to a patrol especially if you are being accused of something you didn't do. Ask them what evidence they have other than the person saying you did something. It's hearsay and they do not have the right to revoke your pass for that. If so, people can just start lying about shit to get others' passes pulled.

But above all, remain calm and don't start cursing at the patrolies. Saying something as benign as "this is bullshit" can leave a sour taste in their mouths when they already have something against you. 

And I for one do not think ski patrol is above exaggerating things like turning "bullshit" into "fuck your mothers."


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

neshawnp said:


> as stated by numerous ppl, alpine code/common sense.
> 
> on my heel i have found myself naturally checking the blind spot. and sometimes reaching out/pointing to the run i'm going to if i'm approaching a fork on my heel side, just so ppls behind get it.
> 
> as for allegedly spewing inappropriate dialect. its your word against theres. just be really calm about the situation and don't wear an xxxl t-shirt when you discuss your pass at the office. diplomatic like. what would cam do? approach.


Your signature is atrocious. You could post a single word and your comment would take up an entire page thanks to that sig.


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

Leo said:


> Your signature is atrocious. You could post a single word and your comment would take up an entire page thanks to that sig.












Wooooooord


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Leo said:


> Your signature is atrocious. You could post a single word and your comment would take up an entire page thanks to that sig.


put the ignore on his retarded ass.

neshawnp - go kill yourself you stupid little cumstain. no one cares about your shitty gear. fucking rape victim.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> what usually follows that? what authority do they have besides escorting you off the mountain? I have to try that next time I'm about to get my pass pulled.


Well the last time it happened was a few weeks ago. My buddy ducked a line that short cuts through the trees into the park and got yelled at. The next run the ski patrol wasn't there so he did it again and got caught coming out. They asked to see his pass and I'm assuming they mean seasons pass. He said he didn't have one and that he hiked. Then they asked to see his ID and he said he didn't have any. Then they said he couldn't hike anymore and he'd have to buy a pass. The Ski patrol was clearly confused. I don't know what he would have done with the ID. Maybe he reasoned that having to purchase a day pass was punishment enough. I have no idea. We just rode to another lift and came back to the park on the next run and weren't bothered again. 

But even if you were escorted from the mountain, at least they wouldn't be able to turn off your pass. 

I'm with the OP in this one. I think it warranted a warning, not pulling his seasons pass.


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> put the ignore on his retarded ass.
> 
> neshawnp - go kill yourself you stupid little cumstain. no one cares about your shitty gear. fucking rape victim.


U mad, doggie.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Aren't some resorts on public land? National parks... Poaching those are legal. Resorts don't own that land, they own the buildings and lifts. 

If you start charging poachers, you have to start charging hikers. In fact, a skier/snowboarder will do much less damage to the land as they are riding/hiking on top of snow and aren't actually touching the land or camping out on it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Have to be careful with this one really out west like Snowbird is. We have had some recent cases (White Pass in Washington) where they caught people poaching and charged them with theft of services. Normally this is a simple misdemeanour but because our resorts are on USFS (federal) land, these people were charged with a felony (something about defrauding the US government if I remember the article correctly) The reason I am told is that under the permit agreement a ski area gives the USFS a small percentage of each lift ticket or pass sold so when some one poaches or even uses another`s pass, the feds get pissy. I believe the bird operates by USFS permit so things could get really ugly if they wanted to push the issue here.
> 
> Personally, I am generally of the opinion that honesty is the best policiy and a lie usually compounds the situation especially if you are a pass holder and ride there again and that patroler sees you and now every patroller will be out to settle the score. My opinion is that the poster probably did the right thing in the end by being honest. If he can keep his cool and put this behind him, I think it is better than compounding this situation by lying.


You know what's odd is there are people here who snowshoe to the top with ski's on their backs and ride down but aren't required to purchase a lift ticket. Seems like a very opaque line when it comes to what will be considered poaching. 

I don't have any reservations with giving ski patrol the run around. Given it isn't a super serious situation. I've seen them harrass people unnecessarily too many times. Even the few ski patrollers that I know personally can't stand some of the others. Just two weekends ago we got 2 feet of fresh pow which is a rare treat here. At the top of the park (the park that contains about 30 "expert" features) a couple of us were backflipping into a deep pocket of snow off a cat track side hit. Ski patrol came over and stomped the jump like they were putting out a forest fire and dragged the fence around the landing area. Meanwhile parents and their kids were riding down the back sides of step downs all day while people were hauling into them. It's hard for me to have any sympathy for these guys when their priorities are so out of place.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Most resorts won't charge you with theft of services unless you have been riding their lifts without a pass. Simply riding through the ski area after hiking a ridge from outside of the ski area usually doesn't mean much. Snowboarders hit Alta this way all the time and Alta ski patrol does nothing about it. As long as you follow the rules of the ski area while you are within it. The second you try to use a lift without a pass though, or under false pretenses, you could get into trouble.

As far as this story goes. Seems like an overreaction from ski patrol to me if there was no collision. A talking too is generally all that I see as needed. Of course there could be a lot more to this story than I have seen.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Shred my friend,
> 
> I hate to have to jump on you because I value our friendship a lot and we have allowed this kind of thing to go on for a long time, but since the shit show that went down with the NSDT fiasco, some general forum changes have taken place and no one is going to be allowed topost things like that to people on the forum.
> 
> ...


hmm fair enough i suppose, but could you articulate the line a little better for me?

can i say this: ignore his retarded ass.

or this?:you are stupid. no one cares about your shitty gear. you have a penis in your mouth

can i call Donutz Deeznutz or will i get banned for that too? 


serious questions here - i don't particularly want to get banned but i am who i am and there is just a certain amount of shit that i'm going to say from time to time so i guess i'd like a little clarification as to exactly what WILL get me banned...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> hmm fair enough i suppose, but could you articulate the line a little better for me?
> 
> can i say this: ignore his retarded ass.
> 
> ...


These are actually good questions as a matter of general forum policy, and I may try to put some variation of this in the stickied FAQ section.

Wouldn't it be nice if things were nice and black and white?  But, no such luck. I've been called worse than deeznutz (by my wife for that matter) but as in life, reaction depends on whether you're kidding a friend or waving your butt in someone's face in defiance. Not a case of being thin-skinned or anything, but when a mod or admin is doing their job (as opposed to just posting an opinion on bindings) then being defiant and obnoxious pretty much forces them to do something or lose credibility, not only personally but for all the staff. Remember streetdoc? "Suicide by moderator" someone called it.

As to specific comments at other members, threats, homophobic or racist comments are obviously verboten. I'm personally not thrilled about comments like "go kill yourself" or "put a shotgun in your mouth". It's not only incredibly insensitive but it's baiting, since the only point is to make someone mad.

My litmus test is to imagine you standing in front of the other person and saying that. Assume that they're as big as you. Would that make them want to knock your teeth out the back of your head? If so, it's probably over the top. Note that I make no comment about whether they might _succeed_. Just that they'd want to.

In any case, we're not going to ban someone with no warning, so there'd be at least some back-and-forth (unless it was an incredibly obnoxious post) and I think I'm going to start using the forum "demerit" system if I have to make a career of this.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shred, just tone it down a little please. Instead of going thermal nuclear, how about just lighting a firecracker or two? No need to get so personal even if it's a facepalm post.

I don't think any of the mod staff are unreasonable on this forum. Please give us some consideration is all we are asking.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Dual boardin Lil Wayne was the best oversized sig ever and Shred misses him superbad.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

there is a special chamber of hell for oversized sig'ers. wayne makes a fine avatar tho :thumbsup:


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah bro,
> 
> Personally I totally get your humor here and the spirit in which you say shit because I know you both as a forum member and in person and know how you banter. I don`t personally have an issue with this. The problem for us as mods is that the other forum members don`t have this experience and in our case personal freinship. They start doing it to bait people and start a shit show that we have to deal with. When we ban them for it, the reaction then is WTF, you let "insert name" get away with this all the time. Come_back kid was a perfect example of this and felt as if he had a right to rip everyone a new oriface because we let others do it. In a way he was correct and pointed out the hypocrisy in the way we and I specifically moderated. In this case, I think what you said would have been fine with out the cumstain comment and go kill yourself.....:laugh:
> 
> ...


Snowolf, it's good to see the mods are fair in regards to inappropriate comment, as you stated above. But how is it a mod thinks,


ShredLife said:


> fucking rape victim.


 is banter. I'm new to the forums, so like Shredlife pointed out, please articulate forum policy better. I don't want to get banned, especially since I don't know the mods personally. I appreciate it!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

neshawnp said:


> Snowolf, it's good to see the mods are fair in regards to inappropriate comment, as you stated above. But how is it a mod thinks, is banter. I'm new to the forums, so like Shredlife pointed out, please articulate forum policy better. I don't want to get banned, especially since I don't know the mods personally. I appreciate it!


Here's the thing though, what rules we use is not always so black and white. In regards to how users post, use common sense and it usually works out just fine. Assuming you're not being a complete dick face, at worst, you'll usually just get a warning and life goes on.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Have to be careful with this one really out west like Snowbird is. We have had some recent cases (White Pass in Washington) where they caught people poaching and charged them with theft of services.


Ya 2 weeks ago at White Pasd they caught a whole family using anothers family pass. The kids told the truth the mom lied.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Something doesn't add up here. To revoke someone's pass or ticket (even just for the day) is beyond extreme for simply shouting "look out" to someone down the fall line. Even if you got close, unless the patroller thought you were being purposefully reckless based on seeing you doing it previously, pulling the pass would be a complete overreaction.

For someone to imply shouting "look out" means shirking ones responsibilities to yield the right of way is downright ridiculous. For them to fabricate a story about the actual encounter with the patroller is just as ridiculous.

Either we're missing some details from one or more sides here or Snowbird is a totalitarian regime that would put DPRK to shame. We know, based on the even at Snowbasin, that shit like this can happen, but without an unbiased recount of what happened (i.e. recording device) we'll probably never know for sure. Not accusing anyone of lying, this story just makes some pretty strong accusations.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Dual boardin Lil Wayne was the best oversized sig ever and Shred misses him superbad.


Is that seriously your avatar? I couldn't make it out. Weezy on dual boards? That's like combining poop with other poop.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Is that seriously your avatar? I couldn't make it out. Weezy on dual boards? That's like combining poop with other poop.


Haha neither could I! 
Haha:laugh:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Something doesn't add up here. To revoke someone's pass or ticket (even just for the day) is beyond extreme for simply shouting "look out" to someone down the fall line. Even if you got close, unless the patroller thought you were being purposefully reckless based on seeing you doing it previously, pulling the pass would be a complete overreaction.
> 
> For someone to imply shouting "look out" means shirking ones responsibilities to yield the right of way is downright ridiculous. For them to fabricate a story about the actual encounter with the patroller is just as ridiculous.
> 
> Either we're missing some details from one or more sides here or Snowbird is a totalitarian regime that would put DPRK to shame. We know, based on the even at Snowbasin, that shit like this can happen, but without an unbiased recount of what happened (i.e. recording device) we'll probably never know for sure. Not accusing anyone of lying, this story just makes some pretty strong accusations.


My sentiments about the current situation. The resort I work at has pulled plenty of passes, but it is usually for stuff like riders who are obviously impaired, going out of bounds and so on and so forth. This entire situation honestly has me pretty weirded out.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Something doesn't add up here. To revoke someone's pass or ticket (even just for the day) is beyond extreme for simply shouting "look out" to someone down the fall line. Even if you got close, unless the patroller thought you were being purposefully reckless based on seeing you doing it previously, pulling the pass would be a complete overreaction.
> 
> For someone to imply shouting "look out" means shirking ones responsibilities to yield the right of way is downright ridiculous. For them to fabricate a story about the actual encounter with the patroller is just as ridiculous.
> 
> Either we're missing some details from one or more sides here or Snowbird is a totalitarian regime that would put DPRK to shame. We know, based on the even at Snowbasin, that shit like this can happen, but without an unbiased recount of what happened (i.e. recording device) we'll probably never know for sure. Not accusing anyone of lying, this story just makes some pretty strong accusations.


Sadly most Snowbirds patrollers and skiers are very biased towards snowboarders. That being said I don't think this patroller was doing this because of the board strapped to my feet, I feel like this guy was just having a shitty week being presidents weekend and when I didn't offer to give him my pass when he asked for it the first time this probably pissed him off so there's nothing I can do at this point. They told me they send a letter and I'd have to fill out a report which means I probably won't have the pass back for at the least a month. It is what it is at this point.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Deviant said:


> Either way, he was downhill of you, why should he have to "watch out"???


1. because skiers have more control overall than someone on a board 
2. because the crossing skier was crossing. Meaning, he was riding a green line and crossing the fuck in front of a black or blue line most likely. 
3. because skiers should get the hell out of the way. There is nothing athletic about skiing for 95% of the people. There is someone doing something either cool or athletic on a board, so GTFO
4. because he was probably from filthadelphia visiting.
5. because most ski patrol only do so now adays to feel empowered. To compensate for the loss of power they lost when they lost function of bladder control at age 75.
6. because most ski patrol that I've dealt with, rode lifts with, talked with, dont like "hippies on boards"
7. Because the ski patrol guy was probably from Alta, and Alta is for racists.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> True in some cases but not all. It depends on how the permit agreement is worded. For example, Mt. Hood Meadows does not allow ANY uphill hiking or entering the resort permit area from outside or leaving the resort area when the resort is operational for the season. Part of this is due to public safety because they use artillary shells for avalanche control (we have some pretty gnarly terrain as you have seen from my pics I torture you with). Now come summer, then yes, Mt. Hood Meadows is fully public land (the Pacific Crest Trail actually goes right through Mt. Hood Meadows). Under Hood River Country law, any of those activities is "criminal tresspass". Poaching (riding a lift without a lift ticket or pass or using another`s pass) is theft of services. Even though the national forest is public land, it is not always the case. A timber company for aexample that has a logging premit on national forest can prohibit tresspass and has the full backing of state and federal law.
> 
> It gets even weirder here where in Oregon medical pot is leagl and now in my state of Washington recreational pot is legal (soon to be actually sold in smoke shops), people get busted at the resort for smoking it by USFS law enforcement and some have been threatened with a felony drug conviction because the national forest is federal land and the federal government does not honor or recognize state laws when it comes to legalization of weed.
> 
> So much for states rights......:dunno:


Ah welcome to Amerika. Next they will 'tax' us for owning guns so we will not be able to afford them. Then 'tax' us for high risk behaviors like boarding so we cant do it. Then they will 'tax' us for each year we live.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Sincraft said:


> 1. because skiers have more control overall than someone on a board
> 2. because the crossing skier was crossing. Meaning, he was riding a green line and crossing the fuck in front of a black or blue line most likely.
> 3. because skiers should get the hell out of the way. There is nothing athletic about skiing for 95% of the people. There is someone doing something either cool or athletic on a board, so GTFO
> 4. because he was probably from filthadelphia visiting.
> ...



You are one of the few people who seem to realize that this kid was in the wrong not me. I'm still in shock that they took my pass


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> You are one of the few people who seem to realize that this kid was in the wrong not me. I'm still in shock that they took my pass


What if you thought about it differently?

You are a patroller on a snowboard... you would rather be on park crew, but the job was open, you wanted to ride all day and get a free pass, so you took the job. 

It's presidents day weekend. Lots of people w/ more congestion than normal. Nothing crazy, but people are getting closer to one another than normal. You have to speak to a kid for running into someone else, but he apologizes profusely and goes about his day.

You see a young pre-teen snowboarder chick making her way down the hill. She has taken a lesson or two, having some issues, but is on the green trails trying her hardest. You notice she gets hung up on a cat track on some flats at the base of a black trail. Then out of nowhere, you see some skier punk with 2 ft long poles and an XXXL tall-T ripping down the trail. He is headed straight for this kid, and instead of just giving her some space, he yells "LOOK OUT!" in an annoyed tone and buzzes 5 feet from her.

You're thinking, "fuck that little skier punk," so you stop him.

Now 1 of two things happens here: 1. Punk is respectful and says sorry, I honestly just wanted her to know I was coming or 2. Punk is all like "WTF dude, blah blah."

Scenario 1 = You say, "just try to give those people some room okay?"
Scenario 2 = "Give me your pass you ass, this is my mountain, GTFO!"

See what I mean?

Oh I forgot...

Scenario 3 (if you are Shred) = Take the pass, bang his mother and leave a mutilated horse head in his bed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Is that seriously your avatar? I couldn't make it out. Weezy on dual boards? That's like combining poop with other poop.





Backcountry said:


> Haha neither could I!
> Haha:laugh:


you loves him. I'll try to go dig up full size dual boarding airport jibbin' wheezy.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Bamfboardman said:


> You are one of the few people who seem to realize that this kid was in the wrong not me. I'm still in shock that they took my pass


This rubs me the wrong way. Why should the rider in front of you, be responsible for making sure you don't smoke them? Unless I'm missing something, the rider in front usually does not have eyes in the back of their heads. Should they still do everything in their power to try and avoid causing a clusterfuck? Sure! But at the end of the day, as written in the alpine responsibility code, rider above yields to rider below.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't even remember the doode that posted this but I thought it was pretty fuckin clever.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> You are one of the few people who seem to realize that this kid was in the wrong not me. I'm still in shock that they took my pass


This mindset actually indicates that you do not deserve to get your pass back or to have one anywhere else because you are completely wrong. Regardless of ski patrol's response to the original incident. Everyone has already told you and you still don't get it. Come to Colorado and yell downhill at me, it will be fun and I can show you IRL instead of just internet words how this works.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> You are one of the few people who seem to realize that this kid was in the wrong not me. I'm still in shock that they took my pass


You and Sincraft can stay the hell away from the Canadian rockies please!!!


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

poutanen said:


> You and Sincraft can stay the hell away from the Canadian rockies please!!!


On that note, I plan to stay the hell away from Utah


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I can't even remember the doode that posted this but I thought it was pretty fuckin clever.


ROFL.

When I get out to Love or Summit County (I'm planning to run one or the other for the rest of the season soon) we are going to smoke the fattest bowl together my man.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> ROFL.
> 
> When I get out to Love or Summit County (I'm planning to run one or the other for the rest of the season soon) we are going to smoke the fattest bowl together my man.


I'm ok with that hehe.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Why would I want to go where the best powder is really wet snow?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't think you understand that this person wasn't riding along the cat track they were traversing across it. If they had kept up enough speed instead of stopping in the middle of a run then there wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Please, just stop.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Agreed, just stop.

You're pleading your case to a bunch of guys on a forum that have no control over the outcome of your situation.

You were obviously behaving in a manner that got you noticed by patrol, then ran your mouth and got your pass pulled.

Deal with the consequences of your actions.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

racer357 said:


> Agreed, just stop.
> 
> You're pleading your case to a bunch of guys on a forum that have no control over the outcome of your situation.
> 
> ...


+1

10 chars


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe ask your Mommy to make a call to Patrol for you.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

racer357 said:


> Agreed, just stop.
> 
> You're pleading your case to a bunch of guys on a forum that have no control over the outcome of your situation.
> 
> ...


That about sums this thread up!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not defending or damning the OP on this,.. but I was wondering, am I wrong or are most people missing or ignoring #4 in the "Responsibility Code??"

If you ask me,.. (and nobody has!) after #1, _MOST_ of this "So Called" Responsibility Code is pretty Vague _and/or_ Contradictory!



Bamfboardman said:


> ...So you may be wondering, What did I do to deserve this punishment? Well you see as I was riding onto a merging trail I simply yelled "Look out!" To a skier down hill *crossing my path not watching uphill*...





GOskiLF_bum said:


> it sucks but here's the skiing and boarding responsibility code:
> 
> 1. Always stay in control, and be able to stop or avoid other people or objects.
> *2. People ahead of you have the right of way. It is your responsibility to avoid them.*
> ...


I won't even comment on #7 of that Code!! _THAT's_ an entirely different rant as far as I'm concerned!!  :huh: :dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Not defending or damning the OP on this,.. but I was wondering, am I wrong or are most people missing or ignoring #4 in the "Responsibility Code??"
> 
> If you ask me,.. (and nobody has!) after #1, _MOST_ of this "So Called" Responsibility Code is pretty Vague _and/or_ Contradictory!
> 
> ...


+1...if people were following rule #4, I'd have a better shot at adhereing to rule #2. 

Next time OP, instead yell "follow rule #4".


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

#7 is catch 22 chomps.


How in the hell are you supposed to become efficient at riding a lift chair without actually riding one? I have never been to a resort with a " Practice lift"?

:dizzy:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The most important rule on that list is #1... You must ALWAYS be in control. So if you're coming down a trail, and another trail merges with it, you're supposed to use your head and assume that at any time an out of control kid may come flying out of there.

So give the trail a wider berth. Noobs have so much going on in their head as it is. Rule #4 is important but it's something that seems to get learned later on in a boarding "career"!

I notice when I watch my helmet cam vids vs my GFs she tends to be looking downhill the whole time, while my head's on a swivel.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

racer357 said:


> How in the hell are you supposed to become efficient at riding a lift chair without actually riding one? I have never been to a resort with a " Practice lift"?
> 
> :dizzy:


There are learner friendly lifts that are really slow. Plus you can notify the lifty that the person is new and they can slow it down for them, I've done it for a few friends that have visited.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mitch19 said:


> There are learner friendly lifts that are really slow. Plus you can notify the lifty that the person is new and they can slow it down for them, I've done it for a few friends that have visited.


At 99.9% of the resorts I've been to, the slowest lifts are the high speed detachables! Most learner areas have fix grip lifts, and even if they're run at half speed they pick you up at least as fast as the detachable high speeds.

It still boggles my mind that people wipe out off the high speed guys, unless of course the resort has done a shitty job of maintaining the offloading ramp.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

poutanen said:


> At 99.9% of the resorts I've been to, the slowest lifts are the high speed detachables! Most learner areas have fix grip lifts, and even if they're run at half speed they pick you up at least as fast as the detachable high speeds.


You need to see the Olympic chair at Whistler, it's so fucking slow, omg:blink:.

But yes the detachable chairs do slow down a lot, and again the liftys in Whistler at least will slow them down again if someone needs help.


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

racer357 said:


> Agreed, just stop.
> 
> You're pleading your case to a bunch of guys on a forum that have no control over the outcome of your situation.
> 
> ...


Mods, close thread:thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neshawnp said:


> Mods, close thread:thumbsup:


Whafo? Like many threads, it's gone off in its own direction.


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Whafo? Like many threads, it's gone off in its own direction.


No resolution for the poster. Like a doggie chasing its tail. How bout them Montreal Canadians, kickn ass. My teams been the bruins n la.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neshawnp said:


> No resolution for the poster. Like a doggie chasing its tail. How bout them Montreal Canadians, kickn ass. My teams been the bruins n la.


Well, I don't know about "resolution", but he asked for advice and got some. And got a chance to vent. It's not ideal, but it's something.

Having trouble getting excited about hockey this year.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Well, I don't know about "resolution", but he asked for advice and got some. And got a chance to vent. It's not ideal, but it's something.
> 
> Having trouble getting excited about hockey this year.


There's only one hockey season that matters anyways. The playoffs.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

An "On your left/right" would probably go over much better than "LOOK OUT" which should be reserved for emergencies, like a loose ski or something.


----------

